# Diaz @ 52...WOOOO!



## NOBLE

I love the pick. :banana::clap:


----------



## Weasel

*#52: 
#52: Clippers pick Guillermo Diaz*

...


----------



## UD40

*Re: #52: 
#52: Clippers pick Guillermo Diaz*

He was rumored to go at 29 and then be traded to Miami. I'm happy that didn't happen though.


----------



## DaFranchise

hell yeah


----------



## DaFranchise

Me too. I love Diaz. The kid is a bomber from outside. Good pick by Dun and Elgin


----------



## PAIDNFULL23

i love this pick he is the best leaper in the draft and is instant offense off the bench. Him and Livy on the fast break is Sportscenter top plays waiting to happen


----------



## livingstononefour

Shaun will make him good. What a steal!


----------



## Quasi-Quasar

I like him as a poor-man's Stevie Franchise playing SG... I can already see him catching seemingly uncatchable lobs from Shaun.

I wanted him at 34, and he's a steal at 52.


----------



## BobbyDigital32

Solid draft for the Clippers. :cheers:


----------



## Starbury03

Great pick and I think a great draft by the Clippers, I cant believe he fell that far this guy has some serious potential hopefully he can turn that potential into good production. They got a great athlete and a big in the draft you cant ask for more than that.


----------



## yamaneko

I hope, if he makes the team, he can be that change of pace boykins type guard/instant offense i keep saying we need. If we resign cassell hes going to have a hard time getting PT though, since we will be returning 3PG's. At worst i HOPE this means we dont start the season with another goldwire, or other journeyman PG that dunleavvy always likes. 

Im still surprised pittsnoogle went undrafted. This guy in mocks was late first round, early second. 

Another guy, marcus slaughter went undrafted, what a tool. He wasnt even close to being drafted. This guy gave up his senior year, and he will probably have a hard time even getting into europe, he mesesd up SDSU's chances to get top 5 ranking next year. How in the world did he think he was giong to be a first rounder. Gmac also went undrafted, worst pick of the day has to go to the knicks i think for getting belkman with all the good guys still on the board. Belkman was slated at the end of the 2nd round....why pick him with your FIRST pick of the first round.


----------



## NOBLE

I think Diaz can see time at the 2.


----------



## BobbyDigital32

I can't wait to see some of this.


----------



## sipclip

Definately the biggest steal of the draft and the perfect compliment to Liv. I wanted him badly at 34 and was shocked as hell that he lasted till 52.


----------



## DaFranchise

yamaneko said:


> Im still surprised pittsnoogle went undrafted. This guy in mocks was late first round, early second.
> 
> Another guy, marcus slaughter went undrafted, what a tool. He wasnt even close to being drafted. This guy gave up his senior year, and he will probably have a hard time even getting into europe, he mesesd up SDSU's chances to get top 5 ranking next year.


You have to be kidding me. SDSU top 5 ranking...hahahahah. You made me spit up my beer. Damn that was funny. I know SDSU made the tourney last year but they are not close to being a top 5 team . Maybe top 25 if Slaughter stayed but not 5. That had to be a typo. Anyways, Diaz is making this team. I have no doubt about that. This kid is the real deal . He was taking over games in the ever competitive ACC. He was very impressive. Great pick once again.


----------



## Weasel

Safe to say people are more excited about him than Davis?


----------



## Weasel

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SjpdC0YlgL4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SjpdC0YlgL4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

You guys wanna trade him to us? Pretty please?


----------



## Cambrodia

Hey,

I just graduated from THE U in may, I have seen Guillermo play every home game (and some away, I was one of the few die hard miami basketball fans). He is insane, he hits the clutch 3, gets to the hole and gets fouled. He lost a step last year after knee surgery, but aparantly is totally back in workouts. You guys got a steal, the perfect 2 along Livingston. He can guard 1s and let liv guard the 2. Great pick.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

i am definitely digging this pick. prospects say he prefers to take the jump shot rather than use his quickness to drive to the basket like barbosa, but hopefully he'll develop that skill. he can wind up being a better version of barbosa with his mad hops and shot creation. i would say the 2nd biggest steal in the draft right after marcus williams at 22. i heard lakers wanted diaz at with their first pick.


----------



## The Yeti

The Puerto Rican superman eh?
I say this thing on tv once about a talking car and I remember the car said "puerto ricans are lazy".
Oh wait..that was on Chapelle and it was a joke.

Guess all the other GM's saw that episode as well and let this kid fall into our lap!
Good times.


----------



## TucsonClip

Great vaule and upside at 52. This could be one of the best second rounds we have ever had. It sure beats Chalmers or Ewing...


----------



## The Yeti

TucsonClip said:


> It sure beats Chalmers or Ewing...


Come one, was Chalmers really that bad? He won ROY didnt he?

Oh wait, that was on my NBA live 05. My bad.


----------



## Weasel

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5740536



> If I were a betting man, I would put a small sum of money on the fact that in six years, Guillermo Diaz (L.A. Clippers, second round, 52nd overall pick) will be averaging more points in the NBA than J.J. Redick (Orlando, first round, 11th overall). Diaz is so fast, and such a good shooter/scorer, it's absolutely ludicrous that he stuck around so long in this draft.


----------



## yamaneko

> You have to be kidding me. SDSU top 5 ranking...hahahahah. You made me spit up my beer. Damn that was funny. I know SDSU made the tourney last year but they are not close to being a top 5 team . Maybe top 25 if Slaughter stayed but not 5.


Take a look at a lot of the top teams, and who they have coming back. yeah, part of it is homerism of course, but its not THAT far fetched. They would have at center the new JC transfer who was all american, (#2 juco player in the nation), at PF Mohamed abukar, former member of US U-18 team, and already on the draft radar for next year, Slaugher of course, then Kyle Spain at SG who as a freshman averaged almost a double double if i remember, then your PG is your third guy who would have been drafted, Brandon heath. Off the bench, you have this years starting PG, freshman richie williams, another former starter in matt thomas, 2 touted freshman from the last year who couldnt even crack that lineup, (hoerner, etc.), Missiouri highly touted transfer wesley stokes, one more transfer who sat out a year, plus 2 highly touted freshman, one from nevada, one from CA champion centenial high, i mean dang, this team is ridiculously deep. But without slaughter, i say top 25 at best.


----------



## yamaneko

Dang, why wasnt he at the combines so we could see his vertical, athleticism, etc..


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...539.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> A native of Puerto Rico…. Started all 34 games for the Hurricanes…. "At the 52nd pick we were surprised," said Clippers Coach Mike Dunleavy. "A lot of people talked about him being picked at the end of the first round."


----------



## yamaneko

I heard if farmar wasnt there, the lakers would have taken him. 

I say screw europe, this guy would be a star over there and never come to the clippers. Lets just make him our 15th guy and have a rotation depending on need for the anaheim NBDL team with singleton, korolev, ndong, ewing, Davis, and Diaz all having stints down there at different times.


----------



## U Reach I Teach

Not only did I go to the U, I've played with Diaz...

If he got drafted, why didn't Robert Hite?

I wouldn't expect him to make the roster, he's another undersized SG that the Clips are going to posture as a 1.

The guy worked out for a million teams and goes 52 in the draft, I think that says plenty about his prospects in the NBA.

In a decent draft, he easily goes undrafted.


----------



## Weasel

http://probasketballnews.com/blogamico_0628.html



> Outstanding pick, as Diaz was projected as a first-rounder in most
> mock drafts. And he would've been a first-rounder if the Knicks weren't
> taking guys like Renaldo Balkman at No. 20.
> 
> Anyway, Diaz is a heck of a volleyball player in the event an NBA career
> doesn't pan out. And our boy Chad Ford says Miami may try to "pry Diaz
> away" from the Clippers.


----------



## yamaneko

Did he play volleyball at miami? If not, why did he quit? He reminds me of chase budinger, the highest rated volleyball player in the world under the age of 20. He just graduated from High school and is giving up volleyball for now to play for lute olsen in arizona (no volleyball program there). Like diaz, he has ridiculous ups.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

bad news guys. boy this is some quick speculation.



> With the No. 52 pick, the Clippers selected guard Guillermo Diaz from Miami.
> 
> Because of the Clippers' roster, Diaz, a native of Puerto Rico, might not make the team next season, though the Clippers would retain his draft rights if he played in Europe.


are we seriously going to keep mccarty? over diaz? damn after i get all hyped up after tonight's draft i find out that what could turn out to be the biggest steal wont even get to play next season. wack. i hope diaz proves management wrong in the work outs and outmuscles mccarty for the last spot.


----------



## NOBLE

Now if we can sign Mike Gansey, I'm good.


----------



## U Reach I Teach

NOBLE said:


> Now if we can sign Mike Gansey, I'm good.


Should have just drafted him.


----------



## U Reach I Teach

Weasel said:



> http://probasketballnews.com/blogamico_0628.html


Awful.

The Suns were going to take Balkman, Isiah didn't have a choice, I'll take Isiah's opinion on talent over 95% of the league, if the guy knows how to do 1 thing, its draft.


----------



## bootstrenf

U Reach I Teach said:


> Awful.
> 
> The Suns were going to take Balkman, Isiah didn't have a choice, I'll take Isiah's opinion on talent over 95% of the league, if the guy knows how to do 1 thing, its draft.


that's funny.

by the way, i loved both our draft picks.

we got upside in diaz, and a good big that can hit the outside shot in davis. great draft for us.


----------



## Starbury03

They better keep Diaz why the hell do they want to bring back Boniface.(I read it in the Orange County Register) This guy would be a great player to have in the D-Leauge.


----------



## sipclip

U Reach I Teach said:


> Not only did I go to the U, I've played with Diaz...
> 
> If he got drafted, why didn't Robert Hite?
> 
> I wouldn't expect him to make the roster, he's another undersized SG that the Clips are going to posture as a 1.
> 
> The guy worked out for a million teams and goes 52 in the draft, I think that says plenty about his prospects in the NBA.
> 
> In a decent draft, he easily goes undrafted.


Couldn't disagree more and to say that because he went 52 it shows that he's not a good player doesn't mean crap. Most nba gm's are fools and there are a ton of 2nd round picks making them look like idiots every season. Look no further than Ryan Gomes last year who went 50th because gm's weren't sure if he had a position. Or how about the 03 draft when somehow Marquise Daniels went undrafted and Mo Williams, James Jones and Kyle Korver all went between 47-51.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

why didnt Pitsnoogle orwhatever get drafted?? didnt he have a hell of a year?
and hmmm this guy seems to be agood finisher at the hoop...we need that...


----------



## yamaneko

U Reach I Teach said:


> Should have just drafted him.


Arenas back under a different name....


Anyway, after the Davis pick who else would you guys have wanted other than diaz at 52? Pittsnoogle? I doubt he would have fit in with davis already there unless we really wanted competition for that big man spot. Adams? Perhaps. Gansey? Maybe. IM happy with the diaz pick. If he can get his athelticism back, he can be a fun guy to watch, whether its for us or for aneheim. Or just leave him in europe for a couple years i guess, a few years ago the this guy would probably crack the lineup on the clippers, maybe even start a game or two. Now, the clippers are so deep its a whole nother ball game. Remember it was just 2 years ago we had brunson starting at PG, chalmers making a start or two and getting PT. Diaz would have gotten PT on that team. Look at us now.


----------



## The Yeti

Chase Budinger = scandalous hops, but also has a really great feel for the game

And what sort of name is Lute?
I trust you all know what a lute is.... dear mom and dad, thanks for the name. Your loving son, Lute.


----------



## BBall06

Yamaneko, why do you have this obsession with bashing Goldwire? You have put his name in at least 3 recent threads. You guys ended up with Eisley and he didn't do anymore than Goldwire. Ya still sore about Tabuse?  Give it a rest already.


----------



## choiboi46

Diaz is the Arenas/Redd/Mobley of this draft....

He will make alot of team regret passing him


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

choiboi46 said:


> Diaz is the Arenas/Redd/Mobley of this draft....
> 
> He will make alot of team regret passing him


and i think we're going to regret it if we cut him from the team or let him stay in europe. i dont want another sofofatass fiasco. i hope he explodes in the summer league and pries away a roster spot from someone. either way i think this guy has a lot to show if he gets the opportunity


----------



## TucsonClip

Budinger is going to be a star at Arizona and in the NBA. He has every offensive tool you could ever want from a player. Just kick back and watch, because he is going to put on a show next year.


----------



## yamaneko

Yup. I interviewed chase a couple of months ago at a tournament, he said that if he does really well he will consider one and done. I dont know why the mocks dont consider him for the 07 mock yet, hes proven himself last year and in the off season all star games. He also said he wants to try out for the olympic volleyball team. 



> Yamaneko, why do you have this obsession with bashing Goldwire? You have put his name in at least 3 recent threads. You guys ended up with Eisley and he didn't do anymore than Goldwire.


Its not just goldwire, like i said, its a history of guys like that that dunleavvy has, Goldwire, Eisley, darrick martin, Kenny anderson, maurice baker, Doug overton, Randy livingston. Tell me, is there ANY other coach in the league who has gone through as many scrub PG's in the last 3 years? I love dunleavvy as a talent finder, but dang, you have to admit he just loves to needlessly have scrub vet journeyman PG's on the team....personally id much rather have a Tabuse, a Diaz, or another young, change of pace guy, fan favorite, etc. riding the end of the bench rather than paying tripple to one of these old guys. You prefer guys like overton, etc. to guys like diaz?


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Eisley should not be placed in a list of scrub point guards. That's an insult to him. He was a starter at Utah before he came to us. By the way, he had a 9.1 assists to turnover ratio why he was at LA last year...


----------



## bootstrenf

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Eisley should not be placed in a list of scrub point guards. That's an insult to him. He was a starter at Utah before he came to us. By the way, he had a 9.1 assists to turnover ratio why he was at LA last year...



he was a starter. his best days are way behind him. right now, he's a scrub.
if we keep someone like him, mccarty, or some other scrub over diaz, i will be pissed.

someone like diaz doesn't have to contribute for the clippers to get wins. i just want diaz to enter the dunk contest, so that the clippers get more media coverage.


----------



## choiboi46

Diaz in the dunk contest would be cool....doesnt he have lik a 45in vertical

I wanna see a Clippers dunk contest between Singleton, Diaz, Maggette and Korolev(won dunk contest for the youth russian league or w/e)

I was disappointed Warrick got in the dunk contest over Singleton...Warrick wasnt too impressive in it


----------



## bootstrenf

who i really want to see in the dunk contest is livingston. kid has some serious ups, and maybe if he got a bit more famous, the refs would give him more in-game calls. the series against the suns, he got called for a lot of phantom fouls. no respect for the kid right now. :curse:


----------



## NOBLE

bootstrenf said:


> who i really want to see in the dunk contest is livingston.


Hail. Know.


----------



## bootstrenf

NOBLE said:


> Hail. Know.



i don't know what you're trying to say.


----------



## choiboi46

as in he1l no?


----------



## bootstrenf

yeah, i got it after saying it out loud.

by the way, why wouldn't you want livy in the dunk contest? i happen to think that media coverage for the clips would be a blessing.


----------



## afobisme

can livingston dunk? you dont need just ups... he seems too skinny to be able ot rattle anything down.


----------



## NOBLE

afobisme said:


> can livingston dunk? you dont need just ups... he seems too skinny to be able ot rattle anything down.


 Pretty much. Livingston doesn't have style or pinash to be effective in dunk contest. He'd be lambasted against the likes of Josh Smith, James White, etc.

I'd much rather see Yaroslav.


----------



## yamaneko

> Eisley should not be placed in a list of scrub point guards.


im not saying he was a scrub his whole career. But he averaged 0.7 points in his stint with the clippers, and couldnt get off of the bench. Thats the definition of bench warmer, scrub, whatever you want to call it.

As far as dunk contest, i saw that dunk contest koro won, and it was nothing impressive. I think chris anderson is way better than koro at dunking and we saw what a disgrace he was. Koro is no brent barry.


----------



## choiboi46

Seeing Livingston in the dunk contest would be interesting....

He does have some hops...

The only dunks I've seen him do are just normal 2-handed or 1-handed dunks, reverse dunks and windmill(highschool)


----------



## compsciguy78

I don't want to hate on Diaz, but I think you guys are overhyping him. He is an amazing athlete but I don't see his basketball skills being that good. He doesn't have the court vision that goes with Farmar. If he can develop into a Bobby Jackson type of player then this would be great for him.


----------



## Starbury03

Your right he doesnt have the basketball smarts yet but those can be taught, you cannot teach his athleticism. And you add on that he can shoot and he is only a low risk pick in the second round. I think Clippers fans have a reason to be excited after picking Korelov last year.


----------



## choiboi46

The guy has only been playing basketball for 4yrs....

He still has alot to learn....in a way, he's a project

Also, hes not a PG; hes an undersized SG with a scoring mentality


also about SL in a dunk contest...according to scout.com, during his HS senior yr he was about to enter the McDonalds allstar dunk contest but decided to just watch it....."Originally Livingston was thinking of competing in the dunk contest, but those plans have been scrapped in favor of just being a spectator. However, he believes he will still be able to wow the crowd when his time comes."
- Im pretty sure hes smart enough to think up of a creative dunk


----------



## Starbury03

With Diaz being an undersized two guard, he couldnt have gone to a better team because if he plays with Livingston then Shaun can guard the bigger guard and if taught Diaz should be able to develope into a good pressure the ball defender due to his athletic abilty.


----------



## sipclip

Liv can go through his legs and dunk pretty easy.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/14966052.htm



> UM's Guillermo Diaz will try to make the Clippers' roster and is not interested in going to Europe.


----------



## Aphasia

I wonder if in Europe they guard incredibly athletic Small Forwards with defensively footwork deficient seven foot Centers thereby causing their team to lose in the Playoffs? If not then perhaps Mike Dunleavy needs some seasoning overseas. 

Having Chris Kaman guard Shawn Marion and Boris Diaw straight up lost them that series, narrowly edging having a six foot two inch rookie combo guard failing to foul then trying to contest the shot of the opposing teams hottest shooter with the season on the line, and not putting the supposed most clutch player in the playoffs on the floor during the fourth quarter of a game in which you allowed Phoenix to shoot 37.2% on your home floor and lost because obviously your team can't ******* score enough, obviously the team didn't need Sam Cassell and Corey Maggette out there for that one. 

I think Mike might need some European fundamentals on how to coach, especially in the playoffs when coaching decisions can end your season. He also should take Jr., his absurd contract and sub 30% three point shooting along with him. Jr. needs to be coached up as well.

Guillermo Diaz is going to be on an NBA roster this season and if he isn't on the Clippers then it will be another example of Dunleavy's failings. 

This is the same man who had PG's the likes of Eric Murdock, Sherman Douglas, Kenny Anderson, Damon Stoudemire, Greg Anthony, tried signing Gilbert Arenas, drafted Lionel Chalmers and Daniel Ewing, signed Sam Cassell and drafted Guillermo Diaz. 

And he himself was an undersized combo guard. All of those men, along with himself are six foot three and under. If he doesn't see the potential in Diaz and how much this team needs someone like him then he doesn't deserve to be signed to an extension.


----------



## Larry121283

He is a lot like Gilbert Arenas. Not quite a 1, not quite a 2. 

He just has a long way to go. Down here at the U, he was pretty inconsistant. He has uber athleticism and some great basketball ability, but he needs to put it together from week to week.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.presstelegram.com/sports/ci_4029701



> "I know the draft can be difficult," Diaz said. "It always changes. Sometimes, you're predicted to go at this pick and you drop. Or you go higher. At least I'm on a team with good chemistry and a young team with veterans, like Sam Cassell, Elton Brand and Cuttino Mobley."





> "I'm a small guard, so I have to defend the little guys," he said. "And I like to speed up the pace when I get the ball, and I have to just play hard. That's the bottom line."


----------



## bodega

Does him being signed come down to how he does at training camp in Oct?


----------



## Weasel

bodega said:


> Does him being signed come down to how he does at training camp in Oct?



Welcome to the site!

Training camp will be huge for Diaz. He is either going to get signed or he is going to have to go to Europe for at least a year. Unless he does something amazing I think he will be playing in Europe since he didn't have a strong summer league.


----------



## sMaK

Larry121283 said:


> He is a lot like Gilbert Arenas. Not quite a 1, not quite a 2.
> 
> He just has a long way to go. Down here at the U, he was pretty inconsistant. He has uber athleticism and some great basketball ability, but he needs to put it together from week to week.


Pretty much, but he's not really like Arenas. I don't know if you were just trying to compare them because of their positions.

I hope he makes the team. He's has a ton of potential.


----------



## bodega

Weasel said:


> Welcome to the site!
> 
> Training camp will be huge for Diaz. He is either going to get signed or he is going to have to go to Europe for at least a year. Unless he does something amazing I think he will be playing in Europe since he didn't have a strong summer league.


I hope, at summerleague they had Daiz pass the ball around, until their last game where with two mintues left he took control of the ball game. Hopefully after stepping it up, he gets to do his thing.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/08W7qSjOYbc"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/08W7qSjOYbc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Wilmatic2

Have the Clippers offered any kind of contract, whether it be guaranteed or not, to Diaz? I like how this guy plays. Sign him Dunleavy!


----------



## bodega

that he is going to Europe to be developed more in that position. *The plan is that it goes seven months to Europe and later returns to the Clippers to continue working*. It is not bad idea”, commented yesterday Alvarez from Miami. Diaz arrived yesterday, indeed, to Miami to discuss this subject with Alvarez, their family and his agent. “To go to Europe it is a good option, and I believe that the possibilities of going to are great there. He is going to play and he is more going to make more money”. to take shape the draftee in Europe, the Clippers would continue having the right on Diaz and, according to Alvarez, *they would guarantee a contract to him of two years as of season 2007-08*. - El Nuevo Dia


----------



## Weasel

bodega said:


> that he is going to Europe to be developed more in that position. *The plan is that it goes seven months to Europe and later returns to the Clippers to continue working*. It is not bad idea”, commented yesterday Alvarez from Miami. Diaz arrived yesterday, indeed, to Miami to discuss this subject with Alvarez, their family and his agent. “To go to Europe it is a good option, and I believe that the possibilities of going to are great there. He is going to play and he is more going to make more money”. to take shape the draftee in Europe, the Clippers would continue having the right on Diaz and, according to Alvarez, *they would guarantee a contract to him of two years as of season 2007-08*. - El Nuevo Dia



Thanks for sharing! No surprise though, I think from the start he was slated for Europe.


----------



## choiboi46

Maybe Diaz can play in Greece with Sofo then they come over to LAC when Cassell and Rebraca retires


----------



## Deathrow

choiboi46 said:


> Maybe Diaz can play in Greece with Sofo then they come over to LAC when Cassell and Rebraca retires


that would be a great idea having Diaz And Sofo in the same team creating some kind of chemistry, but i will like if they come to play for the clippers next year


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

do you guys think diaz can take over sg after mobley leaves?


----------



## Weasel

ClippersRuleLA said:


> do you guys think diaz can take over sg after mobley leaves?




Thats tough to say. So far he hasn't shown much. It is tough right now to estimate how he will do in the NBA. He has great athleticism right now and seems to be in top shape. I think his European stint will help him alot as he will get time to play and work on his fundamentals. Right now I would say no, not saying that he couldn't eventaully take over though. Until he plays an NBA game it is hard to say how he will fair.


----------



## Deathrow

Diaz to sing with a greek team

link:http://www.eurobasket.com/gre/gre.asp

The rivals of AEP Olimpiada Patron, Apollon Patras already sign Terrence Rencher (191-G-73, agency: Interperformances, college: Texas) and is very close to sign the Puerto Rican star Guillermo Diaz (188-G-85, college: Miami, FL) who is most probably leaving NBA, the details of this transaction will be very soon known.


----------



## Weasel

Deathrow said:


> Diaz to sing with a greek team
> 
> link:http://www.eurobasket.com/gre/gre.asp
> 
> The rivals of AEP Olimpiada Patron, Apollon Patras already sign Terrence Rencher (191-G-73, agency: Interperformances, college: Texas) and is very close to sign the Puerto Rican star Guillermo Diaz (188-G-85, college: Miami, FL) who is most probably leaving NBA, the details of this transaction will be very soon known.



Thanks for the info. 

I think it comes as no surprise as for the moment after he was drafted Baylor stated he could play in Europe. Hopefully he can go there and devolp his skills so he can become seasoned for a possible return to the Clippers.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

Deathrow said:


> Diaz to sing with a greek team
> 
> link:http://www.eurobasket.com/gre/gre.asp
> 
> The rivals of AEP Olimpiada Patron, Apollon Patras already sign Terrence Rencher (191-G-73, agency: Interperformances, college: Texas) and is very close to sign the Puerto Rican star Guillermo Diaz (188-G-85, college: Miami, FL) who is most probably leaving NBA, the details of this transaction will be very soon known.


even though i knew my hope was remote i still wanted to see Diaz in a Clipper uniform come next season


----------



## bodega

The cybernetic pages bsnpr.com and latinbasket.com informed yesterday into that Diaz had signed with the Greek equipment, which was denied by Arturo “Pilín” Alvarez, adviser of the player. “That of which Guillermo is going to sign in Greece is lie. That is agents whom they love that he plays there and have thrown to run that rumor”, indicated Alvarez. “The reality is that we are going to have a meeting with the leader of the Clippers (Mike Dunleavy) this Thursday in Miami and there we will auscultate several options that we have in the table”, it indicated. During the summer, the Clippers suggested Diaz to him who polished their skills in Europe by at least a year. Alvarez, nevertheless, did not discard that Diaz played this season in NBA. “Yes, it is possible. There are some things that there are to negotiate. For Thursday we will have a clearer panorama of the future of Guillermo”.


----------



## bodega

Guillermo Diaz already received $200.000 to play a year in the Prague, according to his advisor, Pilín Alvarez.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Good read.


----------



## bodega

"Guillermo will play for Nymburk, the defending league champions in the Czech Republic," Olshey said. "He will be the highest-paid player in the league, and they expect major minutes and significant contributions from him."

Art "Pilin" Alvarez, Diaz's mentor and the person who worked closely with the Clippers to make the deal happen, said his star player will make $255,000 - including bonuses - for seven months in the Czech Republic.

"That's a record amount for that league," Alvarez said. "And they will give Guillermo a rent-free apartment, a car - everything he needs. About the only thing G will have to pay for is gas."


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

bodega said:


> "Guillermo will play for Nymburk, the defending league champions in the Czech Republic," Olshey said. "He will be the highest-paid player in the league, and they expect major minutes and significant contributions from him."
> 
> Art "Pilin" Alvarez, Diaz's mentor and the person who worked closely with the Clippers to make the deal happen, said his star player will make $255,000 - including bonuses - for seven months in the Czech Republic.
> 
> "That's a record amount for that league," Alvarez said. "And they will give Guillermo a rent-free apartment, a car - everything he needs. About the only thing G will have to pay for is gas."


wow, he must be very highly regarded to just waltz into the league like that, with full furnishings as well. hopefully he doesnt get too comfortable there, because if he plays up to his hype, i expect him to be on the clips roster real soon


----------



## bootstrenf

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> wow, he must be very highly regarded to just waltz into the league like that, with full furnishings as well. hopefully he doesnt get too comfortable there, because if he plays up to his hype, i expect him to be on the clips roster real soon



i sure hope so. when i watched his youtube vids, i thought he would at least make the team. i really thought the clippers got a steal when he fell to us...oh well...good luck to him...


----------



## bodega

*Diaz 2007*

"George will send me Guillermo's game tapes every week," Olshey said. "We will also send Guillermo tapes of our Clippers games. Guillermo will be as close to being a member of the Clippers without actually being here this season."

We have 3 point guards and 5 wings on our roster right now," Olshey said of the Clippers. "We didn't think it would be fair to Guillermo to have him come here and be just a practice player.

"Guillermo has a lot of potential. We want him to play 80 games in Europe, develop and make some money. Guillermo agreed, which was a very mature decision."

The entire organization made us feel very warm about the situation. I was impressed with their sincerity. They told us that if they had room under the cap, Guillermo would be with them right now. They feel like they got a steal in Guillermo.

"We're excited to play in Europe. And Guillermo can't wait to wear a Clippers uniform


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Diaz 2007*



bodega said:


> "George will send me Guillermo's game tapes every week," Olshey said. "We will also send Guillermo tapes of our Clippers games. Guillermo will be as close to being a member of the Clippers without actually being here this season."
> 
> We have 3 point guards and 5 wings on our roster right now," Olshey said of the Clippers. "We didn't think it would be fair to Guillermo to have him come here and be just a practice player.
> 
> "Guillermo has a lot of potential. We want him to play 80 games in Europe, develop and make some money. Guillermo agreed, which was a very mature decision."
> 
> The entire organization made us feel very warm about the situation. I was impressed with their sincerity. They told us that if they had room under the cap, Guillermo would be with them right now. They feel like they got a steal in Guillermo.
> 
> "We're excited to play in Europe. And Guillermo can't wait to wear a Clippers uniform


good to know...


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Diaz 2007*



bodega said:


> "George will send me Guillermo's game tapes every week," Olshey said. "We will also send Guillermo tapes of our Clippers games. Guillermo will be as close to being a member of the Clippers without actually being here this season."
> 
> We have 3 point guards and 5 wings on our roster right now," Olshey said of the Clippers. "We didn't think it would be fair to Guillermo to have him come here and be just a practice player.
> 
> "Guillermo has a lot of potential. We want him to play 80 games in Europe, develop and make some money. Guillermo agreed, which was a very mature decision."
> 
> The entire organization made us feel very warm about the situation. I was impressed with their sincerity. They told us that if they had room under the cap, Guillermo would be with them right now. They feel like they got a steal in Guillermo.
> 
> "We're excited to play in Europe. And Guillermo can't wait to wear a Clippers uniform



Very good to know that he isn't upset at the Clippers for not giving him a roster spot. This is the best possible thing for both the Clippers and Diaz as Diaz will get to play in Europe and devolp his game instead of riding the bench all year long.


----------



## qross1fan

> Miami Herald - Guillermo Diaz, who was taken in the second round in June by the Los Angeles Clippers , will begin playing for Nymburk of the Czech Republic, according to his high school coach.





> 'It's a win-win situation,'' Alvarez said. ``This gives the Clippers an opportunity to make some moves after this season and for Guillermo to go and make some money, play basketball and help his family. The Clippers are committed to Guillermo.''


Guillemro going to the Czech Repbublic and not Greece like thought earlier.

Link


----------

